# Eclipse pellet stove by warnock hersey-I am in desperate need of manual and clearance info



## Ericwest (Dec 17, 2012)

I just got this stove...CHEAP!..its all I could afford right now really...and I am using  electric spot  heaters...really need to get this stove going...but lack some important information...took me a long time to even find out what brand it is...no info on the stove anywhere...I searched all over and inside too...but found the model number by chance on another identical stove for sale on craigslist....its a warnock hersey ECLIPSE wh-2108 is the serial number...if anyone has the pdf of the manual I would pay for it...and if you have your sticker on the back and can photo it so I can see the installation clearances...I would pay for that too!!...I have paypal...or can mail you a money order..some say this stove has no auger!!..that is uses some other pellet feed system!...ANY INFORMATION YOU HAVE WOULD BE GREAT!!....my understanding is that this stove was made about 1990 and the company is out of business now...so probably my only hope of getting some info is from this site...thanks..
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ...


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2012)

That is a REALLY old stove, and the manufacturer is long ago gone out of business.  The good news from a parts point of view is that many of the parts were "off-the-shelf" items that may be available by taking the old part to a place like Grainger and see if they can match them up.

As you said, I read that the stove uses a different system to move the pellets....no auger.

I also read that St. Croix made a stove very similar to this....possible source of info??

hate to say this, but by the time you find out what's wrong with it, and buy replacement parts, you could have probably bought a used, much newer stove on a place like eBay or CL.

Good luck!


----------



## UMainah (Dec 17, 2012)

See this thread https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/manual-for-old-horizon-pellet-stove-available-if-needed.77072/
Contact 343amc to see if you can get the manual.


----------



## Ericwest (Dec 17, 2012)

I am new to this forum...how do yo contact a member?...is that the "START A CONVERSATION" feature?...if I click on that will I be sending a private message to a member?..thanks..


----------



## imacman (Dec 17, 2012)

Ericwest said:


> I am new to this forum...how do yo contact a member?...is that the "START A CONVERSATION" feature?...if I click on that will I be sending a private message to a member?..thanks..


Yes, at the top of the page, click on "Inbox", and then on "Start a new conversation". The original posters name to put at the top under "participants" is "343amc".


----------



## 343amc (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's the link.  Wikisend is being a PITA tonight so I had to dig up another file sharing site that didn't require a blood sample and an animal sacrifice.

The manual in the link is the operation manual.  I do have the install manual.  Found that in a pile in the basement.  Give me a few to see if I can scan it or otherwise get you some pictures.




*http://www.fileconvoy.com/dfl.php?id=gf9868dc9e10b360f9991835316cbb124cbfb255a2*


----------



## 343amc (Dec 17, 2012)

Below are the links to the install manual.  I don't have a scanner/copier at home so I took some pictures with my iPhone.  They're pretty high resolution and they are pretty easy to read.  The images are in ZIP files.  I have wireless internet at home (I live in the land that the Internet forgot about) and my upload speed leaves a bit to be desired.

These manuals are from Horizon Research.  You mention Warnock Hersey, which may have been the predecessor to Horizon.  Mine is an insert, but looks similar to the one in the picture, well at least the door and brass trim looks similar.  I don't know if there were any major changes.  Mine does have an auger, as it used to clog up pretty frequently.  I admittedly had no idea what I was doing with the stove when I got it, and it was abused before I got my hands on it. 

The stickers are missing on mine.  If you need any part numbers off of motors or what not I can see if anything is left to be read.  If you were close to me, I'd probably say "come and get it" as it is sitting in my pole building.  I do agree with imacman though - you might be money ahead to find a "gently abused" stove on Craigslist that is in need of a good cleaning, although this isn't the best time of year to find underperforming stoves for a good price, at least in Michigan.

All I can offer up is if you do get it running is to make sure it is running 110% before you leave it unattended.  Mine was a very finicky stove that took a lot of tinkering to keep going.  If it wasn't kept immaculately clean the ash traps would clog up, causing a lazy burn which would cause flames to want to burn back up the auger tube.  I pulled it out of my house after I had a "near hopper fire".  The pellets in the bottom of the hopper were smoldering (not burning, thank God), and I got home about the same time the fire truck arrived.  The smoke detectors went off, my wife killed the fuel feed, called 911, called me, dumped a bowl of water into the hopper and got out of the house.  The stove got yanked out that night.  Don't think I've shared that story here before, but its nothing I want to experience again nor do I want anyone else to ever experience. I got my stove "very cheap" too, and "very cheap" could have cost me my house, or worse.

Sorry for rambling on.

First half:

*http://www.fileconvoy.com/dfl.php?id=gb5e7c4c9066f3c4b999183543c80e77aa620c2903*

Second half: 

*http://www.fileconvoy.com/dfl.php?id=g2cb9270c5a579e7599918354930e0122c31e818ab*


----------



## UMainah (Dec 17, 2012)

Warnok Hersey is actually a testing labratory, not a stove manufacturer.

I think the HR-1 didn't have an auger and the HR-2 did have an auger.


----------



## 343amc (Dec 17, 2012)

You must be correct. Just went out to check mine and it does say HR2 on what is left of the sticker, and mine definitely has an auger.


----------



## Ericwest (Dec 18, 2012)

WOW..just woke up..signed in .and magically I have a manual and install instructions!!...a huge thanks to 343amc!


----------

